# What is the Choir Singing?



## Jazimblue

Hoping someone can identify this choral piece heard in the background while visiting St Stephen's cathedral in Budapest, Hungary last December 2019. Appreciate any information.

Thanks.


----------



## Norse

This is from Ola Gjeilo's _Ave Generosa_:






You have to skip to 1:57 for that particular part. Since they're seemingly starting in the middle of the piece, I'm assuming it's a rehearsal  Edit: (Looking a little more closely at the clip, it's pretty obvious that it's a rehearsal )


----------



## JAS

I am always impressed by what the knowledge and keen ears of some posters at TC can recognize and identify. And for the original post, that is a lovely setting as well.


----------

